# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Museum Technician, Corporation of the Fine Arts Museums, San Francisco

## Chris Barber

The Corporation of Fine Arts Museums (COFAM) is seeking a Museum Technician. Performs a wide variety of semi-skilled and skilled duties in the preparation, installation, and care of museum exhibits, and works of art; performs related duties as required. This position performs maintenance work and renovation of museum galleries. Must be responsible and able to follow established procedures in connection with the preparation and installation of museum exhibits and the care of works of art. Nature of work requires extensive art handling skills, manual dexterity, and the ability to lift and move art with extreme care.

Step 1 of the pay range is $25.74 per hour

This Union position is full-time, and has a full benefits package including medical, dental, vision and generous vacation, sick, and holiday policy.

Application Deadline: October 31, 2019


Responsibilities
Typical Duties and Responsibilities:

Using extreme care and established art handling guidelines, prepares, hangs, mounts, and installs art objects for exhibits.

Constructs and prepares props and backgrounds for exhibits, vitrines, and showcases. Constructs and prepares partitions, walls, and general exhibition effects. Uses hand power tools and rigging equipment.

Paints, wallpapers, and installs fabric to risers using specialized techniques in exhibition galleries. Finishes floors. Assembles and mounts wall panels, labels, photomurals, photographs, and other materials.

Works with curators, registrars, and conservators on installation and deinstallation projects.

Assists photographers with art handling for photographic and digital imaging projects.

In conjunction with registrars and conservators, will be assigned to duties such as off-site travel for pickup and deliveries from local lenders and collectors, and the set-up of objects for acquisitions and board meetings that require tight turnarounds and may require flexible schedules.

Works with curators, registrars, and conservators to organize, clean, and maintain art storage.


Requirements
Education:

A high school diploma or GED.
Work Experience

2 years of progressively responsible experience in the preparation, construction, and installation of exhibit displays OR an equivalent combination of training and experience. Experience in handling valuable works of art with extreme care is essential.
Skills and Abilities:

Knowledge of a computerized database is preferred.

Knowledge of the standard tools, practices, and methods used in painting, rough and finish carpentry, and cabinet work.

Knowledge of the use of different materials, such as various kinds of lumber, fabrics, plastics, mechanical fasteners, and adhesives.

Basic mount making and fabricating skills.

Ability to use a variety of hand and power tools, especially in the application of various materials.

Ability to work from drawings.

Ability to follow oral instructions as to construction and installation of museum exhibits.

Physical Demands: Requires the ability to stand for long periods of time. Must be able to comfortably lift 75 pounds.


How to Apply

Apply on our Snaphire page: https://famsf.snaphire.com/home

----------

